# corona and lepto vaccines? good, bad, not neccessary, side effects?



## Schnauzerlvr (May 20, 2008)

I know my breeder is not a fan of the lepto or the corona vaccines.. what do you guys think about these two vaccines?

..thanks for any info in advance- maiel


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

From my research, evidently there's never been a case of corona in a dog over 8 weeks old, and even then, it's a very mild infection. Not worth vaccinating for. 

Lepto can be serious, and so would be worth vaccinating for....if the vaccine worked. But Lepto is a bacterium, not a virus, so the vaccine is not very effective. Plus, the vaccine only covers 2 or 3 strains, so it's not wide-spectrum enough. Dogs can have very bad reactions to the Lepto vaccine, so it's just not recommended for smaller dogs, since they can have worse reactions.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I follow Dr.Dodds suggestions and neither vaccine is recommended..


----------



## Schnauzerlvr (May 20, 2008)

I did some reading on it as well as far as the lepto really just not being long lasting and like posted before that it wasnt even for all strains so it was kinda useless....i found a vet that agrees in regards to hank not really needed the lepto, but she stated the corono came with the distemper vac.

i have called a few other places and they all seem to be already integrated into the main vaccine...


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

I haven't given a corona vaccine in decades. You can find combination vaccines without them.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

My vet advised against the Corona vax, saying it wasn't necessary. I don't remember her saying anything about Lepto, but I'm 99% sure we didn't get that vax either.


----------



## Yorkie Fan (Feb 15, 2008)

You can get a combo (DHPP) without the Corona.
You can also give all of them as singles (not sure if the parainfluenza comes in a single though).


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Lily got the DHLPP shot...(covers Lepto) problem is that it is not a very common thing and only a few strains are covered under the vaccination...HOWEVER, Lepto can be zoonotic (meaning we can get it from them) so I'd rather not chance it...


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Libby had her Lepto vaccine last night. She was fine; no side effects at all.

We camp every summer at Algonquin park, and the vets in the area highly reccomend getting this vaccine before taking dogs there there as outbreaks are common.


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

My bulldog was 6 years old and every year had received her Lepto shot. One day I noticed her being very lethargic, she had a high fever too........ I took her to the vet and she had Lepto. After this I did lots of research.......... there are 6 different serovars (types) of Lepto and the vaccine only covers 4 of the 6. Maggie was infected with the strains that were not covered by the vaccine. 

She has to go through a very long treatment process of IV's, anti-biotics etc and fortunately her kidneys were not effected by it as it was caught early on.

We live in WI and for the past 1 prior to her having Lepto we lived there as well and went to a local vet for her vaccines. 

I spoke with my vet in Chicago about it afterwards and he said he would not recommend having her vaccinated against Lepto as it does not cover all 6 serovars. We believe she caught Lepto by drinking water in a small creek by my parents house where an infected animal was present.

It is not just livestock that carries this anymore either. It is rabbits, mice, rats, skunks deer etc.

So, personally Maggie now (she will be 8 in Nov.) only gets Rabies and that is it. She got her 3 year last year and more than likely that is the last vaccination she will get as bullies do not live very long and I do not want to give her any vaccinations at a late age that may have a reaction with her.

Info on Lepto:
http://www.canismajor.com/dog/lepto.html


----------

